

A wiki for prepaid SIM cards around the world, suitable for iPhone & Android - skr
http://paygsimwithdata.wikia.com/wiki/Pay_as_you_go_sim_with_data_Wiki

======
antirez
In Italy this is the default (pay as you go). There are maybe something like
1% of mobile phone users using a contract.

IMHO the best data provider is WIND: there is a plan where with 9 euro/month
(called "Internet NO STOP"
<http://www.wind.it/it/internetmobile/scheda542.phtml>) you have 1 GB of
traffic in GRPS/EDGE/3G/HSUPA, when you consumed the whole Gigabyte you can
still surf without being charged but with limited speed of 32 Kb/s.

There is another similar option with 19 euro/month where the limit for the
fast speed is instead 10 GB.

~~~
crocowhile
You can get 3GB/month for 5Euro with 3 (Tre):
[http://www.tre.it/public/scheda_opzioni.php?id=22&idOF=1...](http://www.tre.it/public/scheda_opzioni.php?id=22&idOF=184&ref=22_1)

And you get phone calls at 10cents/minute too and free data roaming when you
visit any other country in the world where 3 is also available.

That's way better than Wind or any other competitor out there.

------
mustpax
The SIM lock is why I have yet to buy an iPhone. I don't mind the mandatory
contract and I don't mind having to buy prepaid SIM cards when I travel
abroad. But I live in Canada and travel elsewhere quite often; roaming charges
are such a blatant rip-off that they render the phone useless when it is most
needed.

Yes I know I can jailbreak it, but I'm not going to buy a premium product to
only be saddled with sysadmining it so i stays up-to-date.

~~~
spicyj
I believe you'll be able to buy the iPhone 4 without a SIM-lock in Canada
direct from Apple:

[http://store.apple.com/ca/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iph...](http://store.apple.com/ca/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone)

Then you can stick whatever SIM card you want and it'll work. Unfortunately,
you'll be stuck with paying a lot at the beginning for the phone. It's also
possible that you can get your carrier to unlock it; I know some UK carriers
will.

~~~
semanticist
All UK carriers will - they're obliged to.

Not sure how a SIM-locked iPhone is any different to any other phone that's
SIM-locked - any pretty much any phone that's subsidised will be locked.

------
thehodge
This is a cracking resource if your travelling abroad, one thing to mention is
that if your travelling to the UK, 02 has a £2 a day for 500meg on both the
iPad (microsim) and datastick format, however it usually lasts more than 24
hours as they seem to have a script that runs at midnight cutting anyone off
that has been on for 24 hours... if you do it early in the morning you tend to
get 36-40 hours out of it..

------
ronaldj
Looked at the US page, from ATT: $10.24 / MB for data. Seriously? What year is
it?

~~~
breakall
I noticed that too -- in the Philippines, they have two big carriers with will
both sell you unlimited data for one day for the equivalent of US$1.

------
ajju
Fantastic, added Boost Mobile info for the U.S.

Anyone know of a prepaid SIM provider other than Boost who does unlimited data
in the U.S.? Boost coverage is too spotty for me.

~~~
iamdave
I would recommend T-Mobile. I'm using a Blackberry Curve 8520 using their
unlimited data plan, 500minute unlimited text plan. $70.71/month to month/pay
as you go plan.

The EDGE service is spotty, like Boost but they also have sufficient selection
of 3G and Android phones.

~~~
ajju
I am in a unique situation. I am using a GSM phone with GPS mainly as a
location sensor. So, I don't need any voice minutes, just unlimited data, for
as low a cost as possible.

3G would be nice, but don't even really need 3G.

Other than spotty coverage, Boost fits the bill perfectly. They have unlimited
data for 0.35c per day.

------
_delirium
It's not very structured information, but the forums here are somewhat useful
to mine for information: <http://www.prepaidgsm.net/forum/gsm-3g-prepaid-
worldwide/>

